# Sorteggio Ottavi Champions League: 15 Dicembre 2014 ore 12



## admin (15 Dicembre 2014)

Aggiornamento:

*Sorteggi:

Manchester City-Barcellona
Psg-Chelsea
BAyern Leverkusen- Atletico MAdrid
Juventus-Borussia Dortmund
Schalke 04-Real Madrid
Shakhtar Donetsk -Bayern Monaco
Arsenal-Monaco
Basilea-Porto*


Oggi, Lunedì 15 Dicembre 2014, si terrà il sorteggio degli ottavi di finale della Champions League 2014/2015. Unica italiana ancora in corsa, la Juventus.

I bianconeri, che si sono qualificati al secondo posto nel loro girone, rischiano di affrontare una tra Real Madrid, Barcellona e Chelsea. Decisamente più abbordabili, Monaco, Borussia Dortmund e Porto.

Dove vedere il sorteggio di Champions League del 15 Dicembre?

Diretta tu su Sky e, in streaming, sul sito ufficiale della Uefa.

Ecco, di seguito, il gruppo delle prime e delle seconde:

*Vincitrici dei gironi*: Club Atlético de Madrid (ESP), Real Madrid CF (ESP), AS Monaco FC (FRA), Borussia Dortmund (GER), FC Bayern München (GER), FC Barcelona (ESP), Chelsea FC (ENG), FC Porto (POR)
*Seconde classificate*: Juventus (ITA), FC Basel 1893 (SUI), Bayer 04 Leverkusen (GER), Arsenal FC (ENG), Manchester City FC (ENG), Paris Saint-Germain FC (FRA), FC Schalke 04 (GER), FC Shakhtar Donetsk (UKR)


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Dicembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> I bianconeri, che si sono qualificati al secondo posto nel loro girone, rischiano di affrontare *una tra Real Madrid, Barcellona e Chelsea*.



anche il *Bayern* possono prendere. 
Ovviamente uscirà il Monaco....


----------



## tifosa asRoma (15 Dicembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Oggi, Lunedì 15 Dicembre 2014, si terrà il sorteggio degli ottavi di finale della Champions League 2014/2015. Unica italiana ancora in corsa, la Juventus.
> 
> I bianconeri, che si sono qualificati al secondo posto nel loro girone, rischiano di affrontare una tra Real Madrid, Barcellona e Chelsea. Decisamente più abbordabili, Monaco, Borussia Dortmund e Porto.
> 
> ...



vorrei ricordare che Bayern e Chelsea possono affrontare solo 5 delle 8 seconde classificate,e per tutte e due nell'elenco delle 5 c'è la Juve....


----------



## Renegade (15 Dicembre 2014)

Juventus - Monaco
Paris Saint Germain - Borussia Dortmund
Atletico Madrid - Manchester City
Bayern Monaco - Arsenal
Chelsea - Shakhtar
Barcellona - Shalke 04
Real Madrid - Leverkusen
Porto - Basilea

Sono sicuro almeno del duello tra Monaco e Juventus. E sicuramente all'Arsenal toccherà un Bayern, in quanto noi Gunners abbiamo sfiga.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Dicembre 2014)

La Juventus, qualora prendesse una tra Chelsea, Barcellona, Real Madrid e Bayern Monaco, sarebbe già fuori; discorso diverso per Porto e Monaco, con le quali sarebbe addirittura favorita, e per il Dortmund, con la quale se la giocherebbe alla pari. 
Dato che la Juventus è fortunata beccherà chiaramente una delle tre abbordabili, più precisamente il Monaco.


----------



## Aragorn (15 Dicembre 2014)

Se prendono una fra Bayern, Real e Chelsea mi faccio prete.


----------



## Milo (15 Dicembre 2014)

Ce ne sono troppe da evitare per i gobbi, per me gli tocca il Chelsea o peggio.

Più della metà delle partite degli ottavi saranno molto scontate secondo me...


----------



## Mou (15 Dicembre 2014)

Le mie previsioni:

Dortmund - Juventus
Real Madrid - Shakthar
Atletico Madrid - PSG
Monaco - Manchester City
Bayern Monaco - Basilea
Barcellona - Arsenal
Chelsea - Bayer Leverkusen
Porto - Schalke


----------



## juventino (15 Dicembre 2014)

Per come stanno messe le cose è probabile che la Juve peschi Chelsea o Bayern. È praticamente impossibile non prenderne una più forte.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Dicembre 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Per come stanno messe le cose è probabile che la Juve peschi Chelsea o Bayern. È praticamente impossibile non prenderne una più forte.


Insomma, le squadre che potete prendere sono divise in due blocchi: 4 con cui uscireste sicuro e 3 abbordabili. Avete il 40% di possibilità di avere un buon ottavo.


----------



## Angstgegner (15 Dicembre 2014)

Arsenal-Atletico Madrid
Schalke 04-Real Madrid
Basilea-Monaco
Juventus-Borussia Dortmund
Shakhtar Donetsk-Bayern Monaco
Bayer Leverkusen-Barcellona
PSG-Chelsea
Manchester City-Porto


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Dicembre 2014)

Sto Chelsea mi è antipatico, magari becca il PSG.

Per me sicuro a palla faranno per la prima volta Real Madrid - PSG


----------



## Louis Gara (15 Dicembre 2014)

Atletico - Basilea
Real - Schalke 
Bayern - Arsenal
Monaco - Juve
Borussia - PSG
Chelsea - Leverkusen
Barcellona - City


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Dicembre 2014)

ho provato un'estrazione a sorte ed è uscita così 

Bayer Leverkusen - Porto 
Man. City - Atletico Madrid 
Juventus - Barcellona
Arsenal - Monaco 
Basilea - Borussia Dortmund 
Paris SG - Bayern Monaco 
Schalke 04 - Real Madrid 
Shakhtar Donetsk - Chelsea


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Dicembre 2014)

*PSG-Chelsea*


----------



## Louis Gara (15 Dicembre 2014)

*psg - chelsea*

Madò partitone


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Dicembre 2014)

*Manchester City-Barcellona*


----------



## MaggieCloun (15 Dicembre 2014)

*City-BArca 

PSg-Chelsea*


----------



## Louis Gara (15 Dicembre 2014)

City - Barca l'avevo pronosticato, che sfiga i citizens


----------



## MaggieCloun (15 Dicembre 2014)

*BAyern Leverkusen- Atletico MAdrid*


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Dicembre 2014)

.


----------



## MaggieCloun (15 Dicembre 2014)

*Juventus-Borussia Dortmund*


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Dicembre 2014)

Ecco la Juve...


----------



## Louis Gara (15 Dicembre 2014)

Che mazzo questi, incredibile. Ma


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Dicembre 2014)

Che fortuna la Rube.. il Dormund è una squadra agghiaciande


----------



## MaggieCloun (15 Dicembre 2014)

*Schalke 04-Real Madrid*


----------



## Louis Gara (15 Dicembre 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Che fortuna la Rube.. il Dormund è una squadra agghiaciande



Sono degli scappati di casa, la Rube è già ai quarti. Allegri il solito mazzo sfondato


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Dicembre 2014)

Questi sorteggi sono una grande falsata.. sono le stesse partite dell'anno scorso


----------



## MaggieCloun (15 Dicembre 2014)

*Shakhtar Donetsk -Bayern Monaco*


----------



## MaggieCloun (15 Dicembre 2014)

*Arsenal-Monaco*


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Dicembre 2014)

Arsenal ai quarti...


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Dicembre 2014)

miglior sorteggio possibile per i gobbi, che ai quarti beccheranno sicuramente la vincente di basilea - porto o arsenal - monaco... in pratica sono già in semifinale


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Dicembre 2014)

La rube batte il Dormund poi incontra l'Arsenal o il Porto ai quarti


----------



## MaggieCloun (15 Dicembre 2014)

*Basilea-Porto*


----------



## MaggieCloun (15 Dicembre 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> La rube batte il Dormund poi incontra l'Arsenal o il Porto ai quarti



Mamma mia che fondoschiena.


----------



## MaggieCloun (15 Dicembre 2014)

*Sorteggi:

Manchester City-Barcellona
Psg-Chelsea
BAyern Leverkusen- Atletico MAdrid
Juventus-Borussia Dortmund
Schalke 04-Real Madrid
Shakhtar Donetsk -Bayern Monaco
Arsenal-Monaco
Basilea-Porto
*


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Dicembre 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> La rube batte il Dormund poi incontra l'Arsenal o il Porto ai quarti


E poi escono in semifinale...


----------



## Louis Gara (15 Dicembre 2014)

Con un po' di fortuna al sorteggio per i quarti, la Rube può arrivare in semifinale


----------



## Aragorn (15 Dicembre 2014)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Se prendono una fra Bayern, Real e Chelsea mi faccio prete.



Potevo scommettere anche la casa, tanto si sapeva che questi hanno un fondoschiena incredibile.


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Dicembre 2014)

Sto Allegri solo con noi aveva una sfiga pazzesca da beccare sempre Real o Farsa in qualsiasi sorteggio


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (15 Dicembre 2014)

Escono già col Dortmund, ritorno in trasferta prenderanno sberle.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Dicembre 2014)

Meglio se arrivano in semifinale, così crollano in campionato e alla fine non vincono nessuna delle due competizioni.


----------



## Z A Z A' (15 Dicembre 2014)

Ovviamente beccano il BVB in totale crisi 



Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Meglio se arrivano in semifinale, così crollano in campionato e alla fine non vincono nessuna delle due competizioni.



Deja vu 2010....


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (15 Dicembre 2014)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Escono già col Dortmund, ritorno in trasferta prenderanno sberle.



molto probabile, devono vincere nettamente in casa per passare.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (15 Dicembre 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ovviamente beccano il BVB in totale crisi
> 
> 
> 
> Deja vu 2010....



Fino a marzo ne cambiano di cose... Considera che poi i tedeschi ormai hanno solo la champions la Juventus dovrà tenere botta alla Roma.


----------



## Sherlocked (15 Dicembre 2014)

La fortuna che sta avendo allegri quest'anno è clamorosa.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (15 Dicembre 2014)

sorteggio così così,poteva sicuramente andare peggio ma anche meglio con Monaco o Porto,il Borussia sta facendo male in campionato ma è una squadra di qualità con giocatori forti,adesso hanno recuperato anche Gundogan e giocare il ritorno nel loro stadio non è semplice,io spero che passino perchè così potrebbero rallentare in campionato,tanto la champions comunque non la vincono.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (15 Dicembre 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Sorteggi:
> 
> Manchester City-Barcellona
> Psg-Chelsea
> ...



Basilea Porto fa ridere, così come Leverkusen Atletico. Bayern poi fortunatissimo. Mah.


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Dicembre 2014)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> miglior sorteggio possibile per i gobbi, che ai quarti beccheranno sicuramente la vincente di basilea - porto o arsenal - monaco... in pratica sono già in semifinale



Ma scusa non si farà il sorteggio nuovamente ai quarti?


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Dicembre 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ovviamente beccano il BVB in totale crisi
> 
> 
> 
> Deja vu 2010....



Ma quale Deja vu vai cercando che sono pochissima roba a livello europeo, che o in semifinale o ai quarti ne beccano a valanghe. E comunque col BVB non la facciamo tanto facile, aldilà che poi giocheranno tra 2 mesi.


----------



## Z A Z A' (15 Dicembre 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ma quale Deja vu vai cercando che sono pochissima roba a livello europeo, che o in semifinale o ai quarti ne beccano a valanghe. E comunque col BVB non la facciamo tanto facile, aldilà che poi giocheranno tra 2 mesi.



Hanno pochissime possibilità,ma mi ricordo benissimo i post che si leggevano nel 2010.
Sto solo cercando di gufare


----------



## Mou (15 Dicembre 2014)

Guardate che la Roma dovrà giocare in Europa due partite in più della Juve...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Dicembre 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Sorteggi:
> 
> Manchester City-Barcellona
> Psg-Chelsea
> ...



Due grandi rematch tra City-Barcellona e PSG-Chelsea. Saranno due partite fantastiche da seguire incollati alla tv.

Altro che Juve ai quarti, saranno due partite molto dure calcolando che è l'ultimo anno in Champions per questo Borussia.

Real che incontra un altra volta agli ottavi lo Shalke
Vita facile anche per il Bayern Monaco.
Goleade in arrivo per le due squadre più forti d'Europa.

Poi sicuramente Atletico e Arsenal ai quarti e spero anche il Basilea.


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Dicembre 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Hanno pochissime possibilità,ma mi ricordo benissimo i post che si leggevano nel 2010.
> Sto solo cercando di gufare



Eh ma non sono a livello di quell'Inter (superiore sia difensivamente che offensivamente, con Mou valore aggiunto). Al massimo arrivano ai quarti, ma manco ci credo tanto. Il BVB non è quello odierno.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Dicembre 2014)

Ibra questa volta lo deve mandare a casa a Mou eh...niente scuse.

Il City in Champions becca SEMPRE squadroni ahahahahahah sia ai Gironi che in quelle poche volte che va agli ottavi (2 volte e 2 volte ha preso il Barca).
Tornerà Aguero contro i Catalani?


----------



## admin (15 Dicembre 2014)

I gobbi contro il Borussia passano tranquillamente


----------



## Snake (15 Dicembre 2014)

indescrivibile il deretano del real


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Dicembre 2014)

Snake ha scritto:


> indescrivibile il deretano del real



E il Barca prende il City!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Dicembre 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ovviamente beccano il BVB in totale crisi
> 
> 
> 
> Deja vu 2010....


Per piacere... Allegri non è Mourinho, né questa rosa è come quella dell'Inter. Vogliamo gufare ok però avvertitemi quando iniziate a farlo.


----------



## Tobi (15 Dicembre 2014)

Passa il Borussia ad occhi chiusi, gioca un calcio molto piu europeo della Juve. Non mi stupirei che la qualificazione si decidesse gia all'andata


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Dicembre 2014)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Guardate che la Roma dovrà giocare in Europa due partite in più della Juve...


Eh ma secondo me può mettere anche i panchinari ed essere ugualmente più forte delle altre.


----------



## Angstgegner (15 Dicembre 2014)

Io non sarei comunque contentissimo di pescare il Borussia Dortmund.
E' chiaro che la Juve se la possa giocare, è chiaro che è meglio evitare Real, Bayern e Chelsea, ma quando il BVB è in serata diventa difficile da affrontare per chiunque. L'anno scorso il Real ha rischiato tantissimo a Dortmund, dove ha perso 2-0 col BVB che ha preso anche 2 pali. Per me è un 50-50 e dico che molto dipenderà dal Borussia.



Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Arsenal-Atletico Madrid
> *Schalke 04-Real Madrid*
> Basilea-Monaco
> *Juventus-Borussia Dortmund
> ...


4 su 8, not bad


----------



## Ale (15 Dicembre 2014)

sorteggio benevolo, secondo me passano.


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (15 Dicembre 2014)

C'è la seria di possibilità che Chelsea e Barcellona escano già agli ottavi. Sarebbe una goduria immensa


----------



## Shevchenko (15 Dicembre 2014)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Passa il Borussia ad occhi chiusi, gioca un calcio molto piu europeo della Juve. Non mi stupirei che la qualificazione si decidesse gia all'andata



Bravissimo!La penso esattamente come te.Il Dortmund le posa alla Juve sia in casa che in trasferta.Squadra d'altra categoria,saranno anche in crisi,ma sono comunque più forti,non solo nella rosa,ma proprio nel gioco.La Juve è una squadra dalla manovra lenta,il Borussia è veloce e letale.In Champions vanno avanti solo le squadre con ritmi alti (cosa che ha più la Roma anche se è uscita, che la Juve per dirla tutta) Senza contare che quando giocheranno gli ottavi il Dortmund avrà sicuramente recuperato un po' di infortunati.

Hanno una sola possibilità i gobbi di passare e quella possibilità si chiama Reus..Se Marco sarà ancora infortunato gli do una Chance...Se c'è anche Reus bye bye Juve.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Dicembre 2014)

DinastiaMaldini ha scritto:


> C'è la seria di possibilità che Chelsea e Barcellona escano già agli ottavi. Sarebbe una goduria immensa



E Juve!


----------



## Angstgegner (15 Dicembre 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Sorteggi:
> 
> Manchester City-Barcellona
> Psg-Chelsea
> ...


Passano Barcellona, Chelsea, Atletico, Juve, Real, Bayern, Arsenal, Basilea.
Ai quarti ci saranno Arsenal-Barcellona, Atletico-Chelsea, Basilea-Bayern e Juve-Real


----------



## juventino (15 Dicembre 2014)

Non per niente, ma sono anni ormai che escono sempre le STESSE partite. A pensar male...


----------



## 666psycho (15 Dicembre 2014)

eh beh dai, alla juve é andata piuttosto bene, come ogni anno d'altronde... Ma il Borussia rimane cmq favorito..


----------



## beralios (15 Dicembre 2014)

A livello tattico squadra che si può affrontare bene,molto più difficile l'Atletico in questo senso.
Chiaro che poi in Coppa nulla è scontato.


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Dicembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Aggiornamento:
> 
> *Sorteggi:
> 
> ...



Ma che è il remake della champions dell'anno scorso?!..mah..sinceramente io mi sono un po' rotto di vedere sempre le stesse partite..
Per me ai gironi si dovrebbero eliminare le teste di serie e i sorteggi essere del tutto casuali..nel calcio non sopporto il concetto di meriti acquisiti..


----------



## Mou (15 Dicembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Eh ma secondo me può mettere anche i panchinari ed essere ugualmente più forte delle altre.



Vero, ma intanto devo andare in Olanda a visitare il Feyenoord, va bene così.


----------



## Snake (15 Dicembre 2014)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma che è il remake della champions dell'anno scorso?!..mah..sinceramente io mi sono un po' rotto di vedere sempre le stesse partite..
> Per me ai gironi si dovrebbero eliminare le teste di serie e i sorteggi essere del tutto casuali..nel calcio non sopporto il concetto di meriti acquisiti..



per me sarebbe da togliere la roba sui derby, sorteggio libero meglio di no perchè poi rischi davvero di falsare il torneo con magari 4 o 5 big match già agli ottavi, certo che è una rottura di palle vedere sempre le stesse partite, anche qui forse sarebbe da fare qualcosa, tipo vietare remake se le squadre si sono già scontrate l'anno prima, sta diventando una farsa.


----------



## Angstgegner (15 Dicembre 2014)

beralios ha scritto:


> A livello tattico squadra che si può affrontare bene,molto più difficile l'Atletico in questo senso.
> Chiaro che poi in Coppa nulla è scontato.



Dipende davvero tanto dal Borussia a mio avviso.
E' chiaro che non sia il BVB di 2 anni fa, altrimenti finirebbe tanto a poco per i tedeschi, ma i suoi valori non rispecchiano nemmeno un terzultimo posto in Bundesliga (per il momento ampiamente meritato). In Champions il loro percorso è stato molto buono, hanno quasi fatto più punti in Champions che in campionato.
In che condizioni sarà il Borussia tra 2 mesi?
La Juve deve cercare di chiudere la qualificazione già in casa, altrimenti in caso contrario diventa rischiosissimo andare a pareggiare o vincere a Dortmund, nonostante tutte le difficoltà che il BVB sta incontrando.
L'anno scorso il Real di Ancelotti ha passato la sua notte peggiore proprio al Westfalenstadion.
Posso capire giustamente la gioia di aver evitato Chelsea, Bayern, Real e Barcellona, ma non sottovaluterei i tedeschi.


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Dicembre 2014)

Snake ha scritto:


> per me sarebbe da togliere la roba sui derby, sorteggio libero meglio di no perchè poi rischi davvero di falsare il torneo con magari 4 o 5 big match già agli ottavi, certo che è una rottura di palle vedere sempre le stesse partite, anche qui forse sarebbe da fare qualcosa, tipo vietare remake se le squadre si sono già scontrate l'anno prima, sta diventando una farsa.



Ma si ben vengano i gironi di ferro..a me non frega un tubo, già le più forti alla fine emergono, ci manca solo di spianargli la strada per farle sempre arrivare ai quarti..ma sai che bomba un girone Real, Barca, Arsenal, Porto per dire?!..invece sempre i soliti gironi con le solite squadre che li vincono (il barca saranno 8 anni che vince il suo girone) e i soliti accoppiamenti..alla fine ai quarti garantite sempre le solite 5-6 squadre su otto..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Dicembre 2014)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Vero, ma intanto devo andare in Olanda a visitare il Feyenoord, va bene così.


Il vantaggio della rosa della Roma è che le seconde linee sono al livello delle prime, perciò credo che accuseranno di meno il doppio impegno rispetto a voi. Poi, molto probabilmente, arriveranno anche in fondo alla competizione col giusto atteggiamento, quindi da un punto di vista psicologico può essere importante e con un relativo dispendio di energie, ammesso che recuperino gente come Castan e Strootman che fino ad oggi gli sono gravemente mancati.


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Dicembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Il vantaggio della rosa della Roma è che le seconde linee sono al livello delle prime, perciò credo che accuseranno di meno il doppio impegno rispetto a voi. Poi, molto probabilmente, arriveranno anche in fondo alla competizione col giusto atteggiamento, quindi da un punto di vista psicologico può essere importante e con un relativo dispendio di energie, *ammesso che recuperino gente come Castan e Strootman che fino ad oggi gli sono gravemente mancati.*



Appunto, spesso tutti a disposizione non sono quindi qualche titolare sarà costretto a fare il doppio impegno.


----------



## Frikez (15 Dicembre 2014)

A parte il fatto che la Juve avrà il ritorno in Germania, e già per questo dovranno cercare di fare un partitone della madonna in casa, secondo me state sottovalutando il Bvb che punterà tutto sulla Champions mettendo probabilmente il campionato in secondo piano.


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Dicembre 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> A parte il fatto che la Juve avrà il ritorno in Germania, e già per questo dovranno cercare di fare un partitone della madonna in casa, secondo me state sottovalutando il Bvb che punterà tutto sulla Champions mettendo probabilmente il campionato in secondo piano.



Bé in champions ormai con tutte le cessioni che hanno fatto senza rimpiazzare i partenti la forbice tra loro e le big si è ampliata enormemente (col cavolo che oggi metterebbero sotto il Real) quindi non mi pare molto saggio puntare tutto sulla champions e fare un campionato da retrocessione..l'anno prossimo saranno fuori dalle coppe e partirà mezza squadra..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Dicembre 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Appunto, spesso tutti a disposizione non sono quindi qualche titolare sarà costretto a fare il doppio impegno.


Diciamo che dovrebbero tornare entrambi l'anno prossimo, quindi si dovrebbe ricomporre anche la seconda squadra.


----------



## Frikez (15 Dicembre 2014)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Bé in champions ormai con tutte le cessioni che hanno fatto senza rimpiazzare i partenti la forbice tra loro e le big si è ampliata enormemente (col cavolo che oggi metterebbero sotto il Real) quindi non mi pare molto saggio puntare tutto sulla champions e fare un campionato da retrocessione..l'anno prossimo saranno fuori dalle coppe e partirà mezza squadra..



Beh non è che hanno impostato la stagione pensando di far così schifo in campionato, però tra infortuni e problemi vari si sono ritrovati in questa situazione e chiaramente ora faranno di tutto per andare il più avanti possibile in Champions.

Sono comunque a 10 punti dal quarto posto quindi dopo la sosta, se riescono a ricomporsi, con 3/4 vittorie consecutive saranno di nuovo in corsa per la qualificazione..se pensi che l'Eintracht un mese fa era praticamente in fondo alla classifica e ora dopo un paio di vittorie è attaccata alla zona EL, alla fine la classifica in Germania è piuttosto corta, a parte il Bayern che ormai fa un campionato a sé da un paio di anni a questa parte.


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Dicembre 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Beh non è che hanno impostato la stagione pensando di far così schifo in campionato, però tra infortuni e problemi vari si sono ritrovati in questa situazione e chiaramente ora faranno di tutto per andare il più avanti possibile in Champions.
> 
> Sono comunque a 10 punti dal quarto posto quindi dopo la sosta, se riescono a ricomporsi, con 3/4 vittorie consecutive saranno di nuovo in corsa per la qualificazione..se pensi che l'Eintracht un mese fa era praticamente in fondo alla classifica e ora dopo un paio di vittorie è attaccata alla zona EL, alla fine la classifica in Germania è piuttosto corta, *a parte il Bayern che ormai fa un campionato a sé da un paio di anni a questa parte*.



eh eh..diciamo che il Bayern da sempre fa un campionato a parte..la bundesliga in pratica è un campionato in cui si gioca per il secondo posto salvo le rare occasioni in cui il Bayern sbaglia la stagione..

Comunque il Borussia è da sempre una squadra ciclica..ogni 10 anni azzeccano una rosa interessante e fanno 2-3 anni buoni..poi vendono tutti e tornano nell'anonimato per un altro po' di anni..


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Dicembre 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> A parte il fatto che la Juve avrà il ritorno in Germania, e già per questo dovranno cercare di fare un partitone della madonna in casa, secondo me *state sottovalutando il Bvb che punterà tutto sulla Champions mettendo probabilmente il campionato in secondo piano*.



come abbiamo fatto noi l'anno scorso


----------



## Louis Gara (15 Dicembre 2014)

Mah, io non credo proprio che punteranno tutto sulla Champions League. Lo sanno anche loro che non la vinceranno, l'obbiettivo dovrebbe essere arrivare in CL e o lo fai attraverso il campionato, o vincendo la CL. Si impegneranno sicuramente, ma dubito faranno la partita della vita.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Dicembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> ammesso che recuperino gente come Castan e Strootman che fino ad oggi gli sono gravemente mancati.



Più che altro alla Roma è mancato Castan...alla fine Nainggolan sta sostituendo benissimo l'olandese (per me l'Olandese è il giocatore più forte che hanno).

La Roma può giocare con un centrocampo Pjanic-Strootman-Nainggolan??


----------



## Superdinho80 (15 Dicembre 2014)

interessanti psg chelsea e city barcellona, le altre sono tutte scontate


----------



## 13-33 (15 Dicembre 2014)

Ad oggi il PSG e molto debole si salva solo Verratti il resto ed a rivedere mi auguro che a Febbraio i leader ( Thiago Silva, Motta, Ibra, Matuidi, Cavani) della squadra torneranno a loro vero livello altrimenti no ci sara partita.


----------



## O Animal (15 Dicembre 2014)

Secondo me andrà così...

Manchester City-*Barcellona*
*Psg*-Chelsea
BAyern Leverkusen- *Atletico MAdrid*
Juventus-*Borussia Dortmund*
Schalke 04-*Real Madrid*
Shakhtar Donetsk -*Bayern Monaco*
*Arsenal*-Monaco
*Basilea*-Porto


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Dicembre 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Secondo me andrà così...
> 
> Manchester City-*Barcellona*
> *Psg*-Chelsea
> ...



Idem.


----------



## Renegade (16 Dicembre 2014)

Siamo stati fortunati con il Monaco, dai. Comunque non se ne può più di questi ''sorteggi'' UEFA. Non è possibile che ogni anno escano rivincite dell'anno prima. Chelsea-PSG, Real Madrid-Shalke 04, Manchester City-Barcellona. Si sta sfiorando il ridicolo.


----------

